# My Ride



## Mersaci (Mar 8, 2004)

here is some pics of my ride

http://www.cardomain.com/id/mersace


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

looks pretty stock to me  























nah just playin, im really likin the interior a lot


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

too rice for me
but gotta respect the work that went into it


----------



## specVdriver (Sep 10, 2004)

i like the interior work but also for me,the kit is too ricey...

but overall great job!! :thumbup:


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

ricey or not it's very nice! I just think the fender's have 2 many cutout's i guess you could say, either just the BMW type or the triangle cut out's but not both. But who am i to say anything i drive a stock looking 94 Sentra!


----------



## SERfanatic (May 1, 2002)

It looks good. Any engine shots?


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

looks real good but the fenders are a little to ricey for me. The inside kicks ass all you need bucket to go pee in and you can call that place home.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

looking pretty good to me..got ne engine shots?whats under the hood?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

im lovin the in dash DVD screen, i've been dyin to do that mod for years. 

the rest of the car looks allright, but like everyone else said a little too ricey. good looking car none the less


----------



## Mersaci (Mar 8, 2004)

hehe thanks guys, ricey or not the girls love it  i am just starting to work on the engine trying to kick it up to 200-210whp w/o boost.
all i got is a AEM cai and a MR 2.5 inch catback 
just orderd a hot shot header and JWT Balance Shaft Removal


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

dude be a real man and bolt on a turbo
And a BOV after you get it so a lil more chick factor in there since that's the way you look like your leaning


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

you should totally go turob'd. Eveyone knows chicks can't resist that cool cool whine... ahh yeah


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

mzanubis said:


> you should totally go turob'd. Eveyone knows chicks can't resist that cool cool whine... ahh yeah



lol I'm trying to teach my chick that my turbo isn't nitrous. She's a lil hard headed but I took off my intake to show her what kicks it in the ass


----------



## Mersaci (Mar 8, 2004)

hey should i get my wheels gunmetal repainted or get a set of 18's


----------



## grecsy (Oct 6, 2004)

if the roads where you live are good, you should by those 18-ers! nice ride! :thumbup:


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

very nice :thumbup: love the fenders.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Mersaci said:


> hey should i get my wheels gunmetal repainted or get a set of 18's


gunmetal all the way :thumbup:

nice B15


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Mersaci said:


> hehe thanks guys, ricey or not the girls love it l



typical


----------



## 04SerSpecV (Aug 25, 2004)

Mersaci said:


> here is some pics of my ride
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/id/mersace


Nice Car Bro but what do you have for springs and whats the drop?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Mersaci said:


> here is some pics of my ride
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/id/mersace


 nice ride


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

not bad,im also likin the steering wheel


----------



## Mersaci (Mar 8, 2004)

04SerSpecV said:


> Nice Car Bro but what do you have for springs and whats the drop?


Thanks bro is a Eibach Sportline 1.8 inch drop


----------



## Mersaci (Mar 8, 2004)

to the top


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

why is the wheel upside down!!?? 
why do you have 2 head units?  

stripe your wheels down to bare metal and polish them up (chrome bling bling factor)

not a fan of the fenders or the audio bahn, but none the less there is alot of work there. try to keep it clean though...please? dont do it for the chick, do it for your self, the chicks are an added bonus.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i like this pic, clean








i think it looks hot


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Just noticed you sport the D.A.R.E. plate like me. Which part of PA are you in? I'd love to see that in person.


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

Would ya mind throwin some money my way lol


----------

